# openBSD ohne Pipe



## exitboy (11. Mai 2007)

mein openBSD 4.1 stellt keine Pipe und kein @ dar. Hab schon versucht die Keymap zu aendern, leider ebenso ohne Erfolgt. Vermute dass u.a. die ALT Gr. Taste das Problem sein wird. Nutze nur die Befehlszeile, keine grafische Oberflaeche.


----------



## exitboy (11. Mai 2007)

habs gerade mal getestet. Auf FreeBSD klappts leider auch nicht.


----------



## fizban (19. Mai 2007)

Hast Du auf deutsches tastaturlayout gestellt?

bei openbsd mit

# wsconsctl -w keyboard.encoding=de

bei freebsd unter

# sysinstall


----------

